# 2001 a6 avant 2.8 crankshaft sensor location



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

Got the code p0322 no signal to ignition distributor engine speed input circuit. Most say replace crank sensor well some say it is on the front of motor but also alot say on bell housing of transmission as it reads off the flywheel please someone add the exact location please.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It is on the bellhousing on the driver's side, in front of the CV joint. It does indeed read from a pin on the flywheel :thumbup:


----------

